# DIY Cables



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

For those who want to go the DIY route on coaxial cables here are some great links:
*Interconnect cables:*
http://www.whatisrazar.com/interconnectcables.html
http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/uk_...maarten/public_html/uk_menu.txt#interconnects
http://www.geocities.com/jonrisch/cables.htm
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-cables-tutorial-200-cables-1-10-th-cost.html
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/audio_video_connectors.html - bottom of page
http://www.diycable.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=609 - click on cable kit directions PDF file
http://white.hometheatertalk.com/diy.htm
http://www.geocities.com/RnB180/diy.html



*
Speaker Cables:*
http://www.whatisrazar.com/speakercables.html


*Places for Parts:*
http://www.diycable.com/main/default.php
http://www.partsexpress.com
http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/connectors.html



will update when I have time....


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I actually used the link below to build some speaker wires about two years ago.

http://www.geocities.com/RnB180/diy.html

They turned out pretty well. I had never done anything like that before and had a fun time with it.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey,
That is another great link - Mind if I add it to my list above?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

cburbs said:


> For those who want to go the DIY route on coaxial cables here are some great links:
> Interconnect cables:
> http://www.whatisrazar.com/interconnectcables.html
> http://www.platenspeler.com/diy/uk_...maarten/public_html/uk_menu.txt#interconnects


That first link is pretty good – basically the same cables as on Chris White’s much-lauded DIY cables page. The site that hosts him has all kinds of DIY projects.

The second link – not too informative if you don’t know how to solder. I’m hoping to do a step-by-step on how to solder here at the Shack in the next month of so, complete with pictures, since I haven’t seen a good one anywhere.



cburbs said:


> Speaker Cables:
> http://www.whatisrazar.com/speakercables.html





fibreKid said:


> I actually used the link below to build some speaker wires about two years ago.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/RnB180/diy.html
> 
> They turned out pretty well.


Gee fellas, that’s *way* too much work for speaker cables!! What, do you keep your speakers turned around backwards so everyone can see the pretty cables?  

Here ya go - simple, but effective!







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Well yes. :R Okay no not really. But the back of the speaker is kind of in your face plain view when you walk through the hallway into the TV room. And yes I admit there is one friend of mine that I wanted to make an impression on when they walked in and saw them. Now that I think about, they haven't been to the house in over 2 years. Probablywon't ever. 

But it was fun and that's my story and I'm stickin to it. :joke:


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

I made my interconnects for fun.
DIY Canare Cables - Parts used Canare LV61s - Canare RG59 Coaxial Cable , CB04 - Stress Boots, RCAP-C4A - Canare Crimp RCA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice! 

One thing I like about the Canare RCA is its thin profile, compared to say, those fat Cardas connectors. Fill up your receiver’s back panel with those things, if you want to disconnect the third row down, you have to first unplug the first two!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I tooled up for the Canare cables about a year ago. Have made a ton for both me and customers. I ended up springing for the Canare tools as well and don't regret it. 

My friends and family have sworn off Audioquest and Monster forever 

For speaker wire, I love the GLS audio locking banana plugs. I've had a couple of speakers and wall jacks that were just a tad too wide to hold traditional banana plugs, but the locking ones work great. Two set screws really hold a tight connection to the wire.


----------

